# Let's play spot the deficiencies



## unseenghost (Dec 13, 2007)

Two plants with the same affliction. I am 95% sure what it is, just not too sure what to do with it. 

HYDRO
PH 6.0  (.2 high)
PPM 220
Temp CAB 81
Temp Plant tops 75 (fan blowing on them and all)
Light distance 18"
Res temp 72


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 13, 2007)

what kinda light r u using too?... and nutes/strength and is that just isolated, or is it all over the plant?


----------



## unseenghost (Dec 13, 2007)

Okay I forgot that one 

400 watt Metal Halide with air cooled hood. 24/0 lighting


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 13, 2007)

for one thing, I'd think about dropping my light a bit, only being a 400 and all...does that hood have a glass sheild over the bulb?


----------



## unseenghost (Dec 13, 2007)

yep it is sealed with glass


----------



## unseenghost (Dec 13, 2007)

the reason is that I thought that 18 inches was the right distance for the light


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 13, 2007)

I found this chart by one of the mods recently... it shows optimal distances. I'll look for it and get back to you with the link.

about the glass... ditch it.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 13, 2007)

however you open the glass to replace the bulb, remove it from the hinge if you can


----------



## unseenghost (Dec 13, 2007)

Why get rid of the glass? Won't that just cause more heat without it?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 13, 2007)

for one thing, the glass affects the intensity of the light given off by the blulb cuz of the absorbtion of the glass. but, you can leave it on if you want to. at any rate, u need to lower that light.

look at this thread by mutt http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19360

with that glass on, you should he having the light a foot away at most... more like under a foot


----------



## unseenghost (Dec 13, 2007)

This is all great info but the question still remains. What is the deficiency?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 13, 2007)

so what is the answer to the nutes/strength, and affect area of the plant questions? what is your thinking of the problem?


----------



## unseenghost (Dec 13, 2007)

It seems to me that the leaves are turning yellow except the veins are green. My thoughts are Magnesium or Iron. What is your take?


----------



## Growdude (Dec 13, 2007)

unseenghost said:
			
		

> It seems to me that the leaves are turning yellow except the veins are green. My thoughts are Magnesium or Iron. What is your take?


 
Get your PH lower, until your PH is fixed you cant address the deff. because you probably have some lockout.

The twisty leaves look like PH problem.


----------



## unseenghost (Dec 14, 2007)

Okay I did a res change cause it was time anyway. The ph is now at 5.83-5.88
to get it more perfect I need 20 + years under my belt. 

The problem is that the ph has never been stable. Always fluctuating.

What I do for a res change is clean all parts. Put ro water in res holding out 3 gallons to mix 1 nute in each gallon. Grow in one, Micro in one, and Bloom in the last one. Just like the chart from GH. then the micro one mixes in firts then the rest. Then I check the ph and adjust as needed. Why then does it go up?


----------



## HGB (Dec 15, 2007)

looks like you spilled some nutes on that leaf to me 

diff. not a PH issues as anywhere between 5.5-6.5 will work perfect in hydro.... IMHO keeping it at 5.8 is a mistake... study a PH chart real good and you will see why :hubba: 

iron deff isn't really seen in MJ very often and if you overdo add'n iron you will have a ton of other nutes locked out....

if you havent spilled or splashed anything on the leafs then try 1/4 teaspoon/gal of epsom salt for -mg

can you get a couple pics of the whole plant to be able to see the top/middle/bottom sections?

peace


----------



## unseenghost (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks HGB just taking a couple days to see if things settled down yet.


----------



## unseenghost (Dec 16, 2007)

Okay got some photos

temp 73
res temp 70-73
PPM 650
PH 5.8


----------



## HGB (Dec 16, 2007)

-mg.... Epsom salt will fix it


----------



## unseenghost (Dec 25, 2007)

Well it's been 9 days since I posted the last one. All seems to be fine just all the tips are yellow. Even the new growth. But it is just the very tippy tip tips. Okay I will put down the bowl and try to stay with it. But just the tips never going up the leaves only on the tips. They are freaking huge girls and boy (DAMN). 20+ inches in height. Been in flower for 1 week so far. Check out the grow journal has some older photos, I need to get a update to them. Later.


----------



## unseenghost (Dec 31, 2007)

Well things got worse but I changed teh res and well they aren't getting worse.


----------

